# New buck! Dill's OH White Lightning



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Dill's OH White Lightning *B
2/08/2016

SIRE Dill's XM Old Hank *S, *B
( MI Sugar Creek TW Tune's XM *S/+*B x SG NC PromisedLand HS Mocha Java *M/2*D )

DAM SGCH NC PromisedLand RB Moonshine 2*M
( NC PromisedLand Ram-Beau +*B,*S x SGCH/ARMCH PromisedLand Good Day SunShine *


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

nice buckling


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Handsome little guy. Love the green ears, all ready for St Paddy's day!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Congrats on your handsome buckling!!! Nice!


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

He was my buck pick out of her current kid crop but he was way out of my price range. Congrats!!!!! I'm really jealous lol


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you everyone
Lady Secret,I had a doe bought and then I saw this guy on the sales page...
LOL! Change of plans! E mailed Ellen and swapped them out. He is really special


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

He sure is special! I don't blame you one bit for snatching him up. I'm so glad someone on here bought him. I can't wait to see pics of his kids!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

We are picking him up at the airport today! Big day at our place


----------



## LadySecret (Apr 20, 2013)

That's so exciting! I'd be a nervous wreak. Lol


----------



## Goatlover14 (Jan 8, 2015)

:stars: Congrats!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

He's home! What a sweet boy. And beautiful.


----------



## CrazyDogLady (Aug 9, 2014)

What a handsome guy!


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Aww so cute!! I think he will make a great herd sire!!!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you all 
I can't wait to get some kids out of him. Right now I'm just spoiling him!


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

CONGRATS!!
He's gorgeous!
And adorable too
You should get some nice babies out of him


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

margaret said:


> CONGRATS!!
> He's gorgeous!
> And adorable too
> You should get some nice babies out of him


Thank you Margaret
I'm so excited to get some kids from him. 
It's nice that he has a great personality. Hope he passes that on too.


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Lightnings first woods walk.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So sweet.


----------

